# slagface- not another 3 week log till failure



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

:whistling:

going to the gym this week. One or 2 of you might have noticed Iv been hard on the sesh for about the last 4-5 months and havnt trained, been eating out everyday. I now look like this.... a total fu**ing mess, only resemblance of a gym goer left is some gyno :lol:

"but what now" I hear thee cry.

Theres a new massive 24 gym opened up in the next town so I'm gonna get taxi there and back 3x a week for big lifts and then on my lazy days I'll go up to the sport centre for cable work and s**t stuff.

Gonna bulk a bit first, currently 34 inch waist and I don't wanna go beyond that ideally. Once Iv packed on a load I'll snort some dnp crystal and get back down to light weight baby ready for summer.

Drugs of choice will be triumph labs. Jabs really are a pain in my man fanny so I think I'm just gonna do 1ml test 1ml deca and just smash the f**k out of the orals tbh. Xxxbulk as standard because anything else on a bulk is inferior nonsense.

Pic taken yesterday after tat session. But dark but look at dem abs bro

See how fast this body changes


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Brightened up your photo for you mate










If you're already pinning 1ml test, why not pin 2 in the same shot?

Save your liver from the orals and get more permanent gains from the injectables?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Good Luck fella, epic Tattoo, you going to put any colour through it?


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

fvcking awesome tat mate.


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

In as FCUK for this !!!!!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Also in. @Ross1991 ask @Cypionate to touch up your magic mirror shots. He'll make you look like a god!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In for this


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you still going to post pictures of your bird in here


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Also in. @Ross1991 ask @Cypionate to touch up your magic mirror shots. He'll make you look like a god!


 Need all the help I can get at moment!

@Cypionate I will be in touch


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Need all the help I can get at moment!
> 
> @Cypionate I will be in touch


 I`ll steal your abs and put them on my own photos


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

If your gonna cut weight, no need to smash the Test and Deca, in fact (and I'm going to be blunt) with the gyno you are displaying ,especially in the left pec (your left) I wouldn't be touching anything at all that aromatises!

It's only going to get worse, thats for sure.

I'd be doing the minimal amount of test (150-200 ml wk) along with an a.i, and whatever else that doesn't aromatise.

Masteron
Anavar
Winstrol 
Primobolan

And Superdrol to finish.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> If your gonna cut weight, no need to smash the Test and Deca, in fact (and I'm going to be blunt) with the gyno you are displaying ,especially in the left pec (your left) I wouldn't be touching anything at all that aromatises!
> 
> It's only going to get worse, thats for sure.
> 
> ...


 Guns has been there from day 1 mate going on cycle doesn't make it any worse tbh. And when I'm leaner it doesn't look anywhere near as bad, plus I'll be having it removed this year soon as I can be bothered, Iv got the cash there to book it it's just picking the right few weeks to have off.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Brightened up your photo for you mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How in the f**k did you turn the light on in a picture??? That's incredible :confused1:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Slagface said:


> How in the f**k did you turn the light on in a picture??? That's incredible :confused1:


 lol, just Adobe Lightroom mate, lets you turn different levels up and down, shadow slider make the biggest difference if you increase that


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Eddias said:


> Good Luck fella, epic Tattoo, you going to put any colour through it?


 There's colour in the eyes mate that's it, it's only day 2 of 6 booked so far, next day is the end of the month then Iv got a day booked every week for about a month or however long it takes. It's a full body piece, and I mean full body, the neck will go over my shoulder and the dragons body across my back, wings around my ribs, tail doing down my leg, then in the backgrounds some castles from a distance and gargoyles and other medieval s**t. Gonna incorporate my daughter in there and fiancée somehow aswell, and a graveyard with a few tomb stones with "enemies" etched on them.

It looks ok so far but it's very early stages still

The lower half of the jaw all that black, the pain was something else, I managed about 4 hours yesterday and had to cut it short because it was utterly unbearable when she started to put the white in places.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Started off today's bulk with Pizza Hut, and just about to go to Ask for vegan pizza and bolognaise it's banging in there. Then cinema. Only thing I'm gonna be training today is her gag reflex in the back row. Watching jimunji


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Slagface said:


> :whistling:
> 
> going to the gym this week. One or 2 of you might have noticed Iv been hard on the sesh for about the last 4-5 months and havnt trained, been eating out everyday. I now look like this.... a total fu**ing mess, only resemblance of a gym goer left is some gyno :lol:
> 
> ...


 Get on it mate!!! Im running the same cycle. Just started the xxxbulk. Ive found they have boosted my mood aswell loads of energy since i started.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Slagface said:


> There's colour in the eyes mate that's it, it's only day 2 of 6 booked so far, next day is the end of the month then Iv got a day booked every week for about a month or however long it takes. It's a full body piece, and I mean full body, the neck will go over my shoulder and the dragons body across my back, wings around my ribs, tail doing down my leg, then in the backgrounds some castles from a distance and gargoyles and other medieval s**t. Gonna incorporate my daughter in there and fiancée somehow aswell, and a graveyard with a few tomb stones with "enemies" etched on them.
> 
> It looks ok so far but it's very early stages still
> 
> The lower half of the jaw all that black, the pain was something else, I managed about 4 hours yesterday and had to cut it short because it was utterly unbearable when she started to put the white in places.


 Diazepam and you'll not give a fcuk


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> Diazepam and you'll not give a fcuk


 Iv got a great cheap xanax and Diaz source mate and I did think exactly the same thing I just worry about liking them too much and ending up on them every day lol. They are so fu**ing cheap


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Talk to dta about gyno surgery  :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Need all the help I can get at moment!
> 
> @Cypionate I will be in touch


 Photoshop filters are the best fat burner going


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> A few Photoshop filters always knock off a few % bodyfat


 I need to filter my pics ! :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I need to filter my pics ! :lol:


 If you've got an Avi that needs filtering then chuck it to me via PM mate, it's literally just clicking a few presets in Photoshop to deepen and sharpen the shadows a bit more and you instantly look a bit leaner, takes less than a minute :thumbup1: You can have the one I posted here obviously :lol:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> I need to filter my pics ! :lol:


 Can't see the point in messing with photos tbh, this is my fav pic of you.

Natural with no filters!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Can't see the point in messing with photos tbh, this is my fav pic of you.
> 
> View attachment 148863


 Haha awesome mate.

Yeah that's true but I'd like to see what some of my pics look like when they're touched up, like in magazines etc :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha awesome mate.
> 
> Yeah that's true but I'd like to see what some of my pics look like when they're touched up, like in magazines etc :lol:


 Ab-less Ross


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Slagface said:


> There's colour in the eyes mate that's it, it's only day 2 of 6 booked so far, next day is the end of the month then Iv got a day booked every week for about a month or however long it takes. It's a full body piece, and I mean full body, the neck will go over my shoulder and the dragons body across my back, wings around my ribs, tail doing down my leg, then in the backgrounds some castles from a distance and gargoyles and other medieval s**t. Gonna incorporate my daughter in there and fiancée somehow aswell, and a graveyard with a few tomb stones with "enemies" etched on them.
> 
> It looks ok so far but it's very early stages still
> 
> The lower half of the jaw all that black, the pain was something else, I managed about 4 hours yesterday and had to cut it short because it was utterly unbearable when she started to put the white in places.


 That is some great work it will be an impressive piece once finished mate.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Slagface said:


> The lower half of the jaw all that black, the pain was something else, I managed about 4 hours yesterday and had to cut it short because it was utterly unbearable when she started to put the white in places.


 ive heard the belly is a bitch

wouldnt have thought it what with it being cushioned

worse spot for me was elbow


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Can't see the point in messing with photos tbh, this is my fav pic of you.
> 
> Natural with no filters!
> 
> View attachment 148863


 In photoshop Is this called the "synthol abuse filter" ?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> If your gonna cut weight, no need to smash the Test and Deca, in fact (and I'm going to be blunt) with the gyno you are displaying ,especially in the left pec (your left) I wouldn't be touching anything at all that aromatises!
> 
> It's only going to get worse, thats for sure.
> 
> ...


 Deca aromatizes at around 20% to that of testosterone.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Test-e said:


> Deca aromatizes at around 20% to that of testosterone.


 The aromatase level of Deca Durabolin is low, but there is another factor to consider, which is it's progestin nature.

Nandrolone has a strong affinity for the progesterone receptor, as well as the ability to significantly stimulate the estrogenic mechanism in the mammary tissue enhancing the risk of gynecomastia.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok so Iv changed my mind. I'm gonna get lean first. I'm already about 20% bf and look like s**t so no point being a bigger mess.

Eating clean and lowering calories now.

First session at the gym this morning. Was nice waking up in the actual morning today not blowing 10 tons of s**t out my nostrils, not hanging like net curtain in a crack den.

Gym performance was worse than anticipated, weak as f**k, burned out with 25kg dumbells on the bench and 30kg overhead barbell :lol: my aim for the next 3 weeks is to be pushing the 45's on incline, and maybe 60kg overhead. Can't believe how weak Iv become.

Cycle now will be 1ml test 2ml tren e with 40mg superdrol per day. It's my bday night out next Saturday that's gonna be my last blowout for a long time. And after that I'll probably run 7-10 days of dnp to shed the majority then keep going with diet and cardio.

Went for roast dinner after gym down my regular restaurant, 4 tatos and a mound of veg with half a packet of vegan chicken style slices.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> The aromatase level of Deca Durabolin is low, but there is another factor to consider, which is it's progestin nature.
> 
> Nandrolone has a strong affinity for the progesterone receptor, as well as the ability to significantly stimulate the estrogenic mechanism in the mammary tissue enhancing the risk of gynecomastia.


 Not difficult to control with caber.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Made soup for lunch, salad for dinner.

Then hen I got hungry and ate a tin of peanuts a packet of crisps and 4 rice cakes loaded with refried beans fml.

I'm going to start fasting no food till around 4/5pm or else I'm always going to struggle. Late evening is when I need my calories so that's when I'll save them for I think.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

I see you are having DESERT


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Made soup for lunch, salad for dinner.
> 
> Then hen I got hungry and ate a tin of peanuts a packet of crisps and 4 rice cakes loaded with refried beans fml.
> 
> ...


 Never skip ass after salad, if it fit your macros. Even if it doesn't. :lol:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Fasted till 5pm today was fu**ing STARVING went to the restaurant had half a veg curry, rice, bowl of salad, bowl of veg, a veggie sausage some new potatoes and 100g of smoked tofu. Went to gym tonight for pull session felt like s**t but did tons of bent over bb rows, few shrugs, few machine pull downs, then hammered biceps did a few bb overhead sets aswell with 50kg.

Came home and made orgasm on a plate, which is a packet of Waitrose pulled BBQ soy protein, half a tin of refried beans, onion peppers garlic and chilli add a bit of water and served on rice. Was bangin.

Still fu**ing starving though. Iv been eating so much the last few weeks my appetite is massive. Gonna smash 10 rice cakes with some beans on shortly I think fill me up a bit and only about 500 cals. Might start fasting till 7.

Not too fussed about this week though really coz come the weekend it's my bday and I'm gonna be off my nut loaded with beer and drugs anyway so this week is just getting back into the swing of things ready for the devoted push come Monday.

Also going to start seeing a massage therapist once a week just trying to find a fit one I can offer a wedge to for extras. Everyone's got their price :whistling: gonna start yoga to coz I'm just turning 30 and can't even put my fu**ing socks on


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

No gym tonight, I'm fu**ing exhausted. Been out grafting all day makin dem P, went down the restaurant had a fu**ing FEAST, veg curry, rice, baked beans, peas, bread and olives, bowl of salad, bowl of veg, new potatos, smoked tofu. Had to get a taxi home coz I was so full. Not left alot of room for calories tonight I'm just gonna have some soup with som rice, pea and hemp protein stirred in, or maybe add some soy chunks into it and have it with rice. Not sure yet. I'm in bed ATM gonna go smoke some hashish shortly then return to my favourite resting place. Gonna get back on pof later try find some single mums I can pay for blowies, my new hobby, bribing women for sexual favours, it's top bants


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Slagface said:


> No gym tonight, I'm fu**ing exhausted. Been out grafting all day makin dem P, went down the restaurant had a fu**ing FEAST, veg curry, rice, baked beans, peas, bread and olives, bowl of salad, bowl of veg, new potatos, smoked tofu. Had to get a taxi home coz I was so full. Not left alot of room for calories tonight I'm just gonna have some soup with som rice, pea and hemp protein stirred in, or maybe add some soy chunks into it and have it with rice. Not sure yet. I'm in bed ATM gonna go smoke some hashish shortly *then return to my favourite resting place. Gonna get back on pof later try find some single mums I can pay for blowies, my new hobby, bribing women for sexual favours*, it's top bants


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

5% lidocande gel/spray will help with the tattoo. My

Mrs used it but i prefer not to even if i could only manage 30 mins to an hour. inner arm up towards the armpit was the worst

for me but not done my ribs  Ever thought about making your own tofu and tvp it is very easy and with 25kg of soy beans at under 30 quid its cheap.for tvp put firm tofu in the freezer for a couple of days. take it out and let it thaw. squeeze water out and crumble = fresh tvp

the leftover from making soy milk is called okara and can be used for many things 






when making tofu i used a diluted white vinegar solution


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

anyone who does food preserving ( canning) can preserve soy milk. it lasts for years and does not change its taste

unlike regular milk does when its sterilised 

see how its done here

use okara to make burgers etc but add some protein powder to the mix to make them better from a protein point of view


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Slagface said:


> Gonna get back on pof later try find some single mums I can pay for blowies, my new hobby, bribing women for sexual favours, it's top bants


 Howling! illest ukm member by a mile. :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> Howling! illest ukm member by a mile. :thumb


 Illest lol


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Wentvto gym this week fams. Out on the gear n beer tonight though with mrs #1 and #3 together.

Just walkingbthrough town and bumped into the slag I lost my virginity too some 11 years ago, bit haggered in the face and she's got bare child now but got home straight on Facebook with a cheeky little message, somebody's axe wound is gonna get a hiding this week.


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

In for the ass pictures.

Good luck and hope you stick it out this time man!


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Have a good night and keep us updated fella (pics please, lol)!


----------

